
Microtargeting of low-information voters - hunglee2
https://medium.com/@pdehaye/microtargeting-of-low-information-voters-6eb2520cd473#.e21bbp5a2
======
nanis
See "Need for Cognition" scale here:
[http://www.liberalarts.wabash.edu/ncs/](http://www.liberalarts.wabash.edu/ncs/)

Paper on which Medium post is based:
[http://urban.hunter.cuny.edu/~schram/trumplowinformationvote...](http://urban.hunter.cuny.edu/~schram/trumplowinformationvotersfinal.pdf)

